# Urgent---What is Cost of living in Yokohama?



## Amit86

Hello

I have got an interview call from a company based in Yokohama and am having an interview next week.

I want to know what is monthly living cost for a single in Yokohama. Also help me know cost split as :

1) Monthly rental (shared basis)--minimum to average-------

2) Monthly food (Indian food/ Japanese food)---------

3) Monthly utility bills (avegare use) such as cooking gas, electricity, phone (ISD), internet

4) Transportation costs assuming accomodation within 15 kms from workplace-------

Kindly let me know this information at earliest as it will help me out negotiating good package with employer.

Thanks & Regards,
Amit


----------

